# when is it best to start training



## jacksonjack (Dec 14, 2011)

My golden pup is 9 weeks old. We are working on house training and whats ok to chew and whats not. 
When is a good time to start training such things as sit and stay ?
I know trying to train to early can result frustration with lmited success.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

You can start from day 1! Just do short sessions... only maybe up to 5 repetitions for a dog so young but do it multiple times a day!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> I know trying to train to early can result frustration with lmited success


This really depends on your expectations and the level of training. And your level of experience with dog training. It's easier if you've done it all before. 

I was pretty smug when Jacks was a natural in puppy class. I had him heeling with attention, doing instant sits, and he had the right attitude with coming to me or "playing" with me between exercises. This was because his first puppy class was when he was pushing 15 weeks, and I'd introduced everything when he was 8 weeks. 

I got my come-uppance when we were in novice class, and a very experienced trainer (she's actually a judge now) brought her little schipperke puppy to novice class. And this puppy was doing fronts and dumbbell work. !!! 

If you've never trained a dog before, it might be best to wait for puppy class (preferably in the 10-15 week period). Teaching the various things the RIGHT way the FIRST time cuts down on a lot of the confusion and frustration. 

Early introduction (between 8 and 10 weeks) before the puppy's world expands and he becomes a little more independant really helps give your puppy a huge boost before puppy class. <- But only if you are clear about what you want the puppy to do and are not moving too fast.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Megora said:


> T
> 
> If you've never trained a dog before, it might be best to wait for puppy class (preferably in the 10-15 week period). Teaching the various things the RIGHT way the FIRST time cuts down on a lot of the confusion and frustration.
> 
> Early introduction (between 8 and 10 weeks) before the puppy's world expands and he becomes a little more independant really helps give your puppy a huge boost before puppy class. <- But only if you are clear about what you want the puppy to do and are not moving too fast.


Great idea. I never thought of it that way before. That being said, if you already know where you will be attending puppy class, maybe you can go and speak with the instructor to see what methods they use and how you can start at home.


----------



## jacksonjack (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok, I'm scheduled to attend a training seminar next wednesday and Max will be starting puppy kindergarten on Thursday so i'll wait for that


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Training can start the day you bring that fluff ball into your home. But because they are so younge I usually only do training for a minute or 2 at a time but I do lots of times during the day in all the rooms of the house.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

He is 'learning' whether or not you _think_ you are 'teaching'.


----------



## SterlingValleyGoldens (Jun 13, 2011)

Training can start immediately. We started working with our litter around 4 weeks. Now at 6 weeks they are sitting consistently without a treat in hands), and most already know down as well. They are also beginning to work on the "touch" command. So by the time you bring a puppy home at 8 weeks they are more than ready to begin working on training.

this video was taken with one of the pups at 5 weeks. 



 
Here is another one of the pups, doing hand targeting at 6 weeks.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I would start as soon as possible! Stick to simple stuff and VERY short training sessions!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Wonderful video's! Yep we started the day after they came home. You are teaching them everyday, just don't know it! Keep it short and sweet, and pick a quiet place to start and you will be amazed. Like the idea of speaking to a trainer beforehand to get your started, but you start soon anyways. Just have lots of patience and learn with your pup. Classes are so much fun and gives you what to work on for the week.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

SterlingValleyGoldens said:


> Training can start immediately. We started working with our litter around 4 weeks. Now at 6 weeks they are sitting consistently without a treat in hands), and most already know down as well. They are also beginning to work on the "touch" command. So by the time you bring a puppy home at 8 weeks they are more than ready to begin working on training.
> 
> this video was taken with one of the pups at 5 weeks. 5 week old golden retriever puppy working on "sit" - YouTube
> 
> ...


That is awesome! Looks like the pups are coming along fine and Molly is just adorable! I was just thinking about you and how they were doing. Great job! Thanks for sharing!


----------

